# American Living In the Philippines



## Rusty In Cebu (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi folks, I've been living in the Philippines for almost four years now. It will be four years in early Feb.

I have been having the time of my life. Some come here and hate it though. 

It certainly isn't all roses. If you hate it or love it really depends on what is between your ears.  I think your ability to overcome failures and find work arounds for things you don't care for will help.

If you're looking for love, that can go very well or it can go very badly.  I'd expect more failures in that department than success. I lucked out. I've been with the same woman since I stepped of the plane and it has mostly gone very well.

If you have any questions, shoot them my way and I'll do my best to answer them. I don't know everything and some don't agree with me. I am amused that some people say I'm too positive about the Philippines while others say I'm too negative. I must be doing something right to ruffle feathers on both sides of that issue. 

Mostly I've increased my opportunities in life exponentially by living in the Philippines. This may be less true if you're well off. If you're really well off though, it could still be true. 

Moving to the Philippines is more like moving to another world and not just another country. I was totally wrong about my expectations.

Thanks,

Rusty Ferguson


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Rusty,

"Lucked out" in Aussie means the end result was not good. I guess it is different in the USA...

You been living for 4 years in the Phils.. Can I ask where.

I think just about every-one on this board shares your good feelings about the Philippines but I think we should still make aware to anybody the possible pitfalls and our experiences.

We are all positive about living in the Philippines but also very aware of what is awaiting if we mess up. 

It is great to paint a rosy picture to any Newbie asking the questions but it would be stupid of us not to make him aware of what is lurking behind a bottle of redhorse, jealousy, disrespect, scams, thieving, hold-ups and especially the pay under the table system.

I am sure you have encountered some of these..cheers


----------



## Rusty In Cebu (Sep 26, 2010)

Yep, lucked out is good in the USA.  I love British slang, probably would like Aussie just as much. 

Yeah, funny thing is I have almost as many people say I'm too negative about the Philippines but slightly more say I'm too positive. I take that as a sign of getting it about right.  

I live out in the boondocks of northern Cebu province.



seram said:


> Hi Rusty,
> 
> "Lucked out" in Aussie means the end result was not good. I guess it is different in the USA...
> 
> ...


----------



## BillyV (Mar 25, 2009)

HI Rusty,
Great to hear from another American. I have my immigration to do in Cebu City and love to hit my McDonalds. I agree you have to change some of your lifestyle to live here but the life is great. 
Hope to meet you someday. I don't drink or smoke so probably meet at McD or KFC. I agree my first wife here was only for money and now I am trying to get my annulment so I can marry the great woman I am with now. You are so right, when you get the right woman, life is so great and I think this time I "Lucked out" too
God bless. 





Rusty In Cebu said:


> Hi folks, I've been living in the Philippines for almost four years now. It will be four years in early Feb.
> 
> I have been having the time of my life. Some come here and hate it though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

BillyV said:


> HI Rusty,
> Great to hear from another American. I have my immigration to do in Cebu City and love to hit my McDonalds. I agree you have to change some of your lifestyle to live here but the life is great.
> Hope to meet you someday. I don't drink or smoke so probably meet at McD or KFC. I agree my first wife here was only for money and now I am trying to get my annulment so I can marry the great woman I am with now. You are so right, when you get the right woman, life is so great and I think this time I "Lucked out" too
> God bless.


I'll put my two cents worth in here also and agree that finding the right one makes all the difference in the world:clap2:.
Really makes life worth living here with a good wife. Only trouble is- mine cooks too good and starting to make me fat! Ah well, guess that ok if that's all I can find to complain about.

Don't ya hate having to mess with immigration every time? Too bad they don't have an online way to get things done here for people. 
Got to thinking about that though just now. If they made it simple and online, there would be no way to charge for extra stuff and thus they could not make their "coffee money." Hahaha


Gene


----------



## sarge101 (Jan 5, 2012)

I thank You fellows for your input as I am still in the USA and thinking of moving to the Phils., but don't know the 1st thing about the process. Is there anyone who can guide me with this?


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

sarge101 said:


> I thank You fellows for your input as I am still in the USA and thinking of moving to the Phils., but don't know the 1st thing about the process. Is there anyone who can guide me with this?



I don't know if I can post a link to another site... I guess Gene will remove if it's not allowed (my apologies).

Try reading a bit here: PhilFAQS - Travel, Retire, Work and Live in the Philippines

There is a section on moving to the PI.

Also, Google is your friend.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Making The Move*



sarge101 said:


> I thank You fellows for your input as I am still in the USA and thinking of moving to the Phils., but don't know the 1st thing about the process. Is there anyone who can guide me with this?


Hi Sarge and welcome to the fourm. There are many here who can answer questions and provide ideas for a potential move or vacation trip. Right off the bat the first thing I would suggest is to come to the Philippines. Spend as much time as you can here and get a general feel for the place and see if it really is a place you might like to live. 
Land ownership here for a foreigner is not possible. Even when married, land must be in the wife's name. If living here and not married to a local you must renew a visa every two months or so for up to two years. Then you must exit the country and resume the same thing again when you return. 
Many different ins and outs in the law here and takes time to learn and get all the good info.

How much time have you spent here in the past? How long ago? And how soon do you plan to travel over this way? Remember we have typhoon season starting in about June or so and that can badly effect travel and even your personal safety.


Gene


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good link*



HVACman said:


> I don't know if I can post a link to another site... I guess Gene will remove if it's not allowed (my apologies).
> 
> Try reading a bit here: PhilFAQS - Travel, Retire, Work and Live in the Philippines
> 
> ...


Hey that is a good site with information. Yea, I think it's okay to leave the link as its not a competing blog site and it does provide the needed information.
Thanks for including that for us all.


Gene


----------



## sarge101 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank You for the info, no, I have not been to the Phils yet. I am planning on June or July of this year and just trying to research what is to be expected of me. I have been to China and Hong Kong, but, I am sure the Phils will be a little different, I will come there with an open mind. Thanks again Gene


Gene and Viol said:


> Hi Sarge and welcome to the fourm. There are many here who can answer questions and provide ideas for a potential move or vacation trip. Right off the bat the first thing I would suggest is to come to the Philippines. Spend as much time as you can here and get a general feel for the place and see if it really is a place you might like to live.
> Land ownership here for a foreigner is not possible. Even when married, land must be in the wife's name. If living here and not married to a local you must renew a visa every two months or so for up to two years. Then you must exit the country and resume the same thing again when you return.
> Many different ins and outs in the law here and takes time to learn and get all the good info.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Starr (Nov 29, 2013)

Rusty,

Apparently I have never been to this site. Sorry I have missed it this long. Thanks for the kind words. even though they were years back. I'm still here, your still here and that's a lot to be thankful for. . Hope you are well on the road to recovery from the storm.


----------



## Dave Starr (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for sending that link thriugh and for the kind words, Gene. I've been running PhilFAQS. com for more than 9 years now, (living full time in the Phils for 8), with the main purpose of answering people's questions about moving here, living here and retiring here. I'll keep at it so long as it's fun.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Dave Starr said:


> Thanks for sending that link thriugh and for the kind words, Gene. I've been running PhilFAQS. com for more than 9 years now, (living full time in the Phils for 8), with the main purpose of answering people's questions about moving here, living here and retiring here. I'll keep at it so long as it's fun.


Hi Dave, Thanks... That site has good ideas and information that is sometimes overlooked here and other expat sites.
This is without any doubt a "different" country to live in; so the more info the better.


Gene


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate in US*



sarge101 said:


> I thank You fellows for your input as I am still in the USA and thinking of moving to the Phils., but don't know the 1st thing about the process. Is there anyone who can guide me with this?


Start with the Philippine Consulate finder map in the US, you don't need this on your first trip but? There is a 90 day Visa that can be done before you leave or when you get here you have a travel agent extend your staff if needed, here's a consulate finder short cut.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

If you plan on staying here it much easier if your married, also if you leave the US and decided you want to stay it might be a good idea to get a "Police Clearance" from your state they run about $10 and take 10 minutes, it's a requirement if you leave and show up here.

Another helpful site for information is the Philippine Bureau of Immigration for the Immigrant card, real easy to get acquire if your married.

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - ALIEN CERTIFICATE OF REGISTRATION


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Dave Starr said:


> Thanks for sending that link thriugh and for the kind words, Gene. I've been running PhilFAQS. com for more than 9 years now, (living full time in the Phils for 8), with the main purpose of answering people's questions about moving here, living here and retiring here. I'll keep at it so long as it's fun.


Like your web site and insight..... Have lived and experienced much of the same


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

HVACman said:


> I don't know if I can post a link to another site... I guess Gene will remove if it's not allowed (my apologies).
> 
> Try reading a bit here: PhilFAQS - Travel, Retire, Work and Live in the Philippines
> 
> ...


enjoyed the link & good info, HVACman, thanks!

pac


----------



## markgodinez (Dec 12, 2013)

*Moving to Philippines*

Hello Rusty

Thank you for the positive outlook and information on life and the Philippines. I'm looking to relocate to Manila (Taguig/Makati) area within the next month as an U.S. Air Force retiree, can you advise on the following topics:

1. Tourist Visas are good for 21 days upon arrival, what can I do now or while in Manila to get this extended or permanent status?

2. What are the average costs for a 2 bedroom apartment/condo in the Taguig/Makati area.

Look forward to and info/advice you can provide to make the transition smoother/easier.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

markgodinez said:


> Hello Rusty
> 
> Thank you for the positive outlook and information on life and the Philippines. I'm looking to relocate to Manila (Taguig/Makati) area within the next month as an U.S. Air Force retiree, can you advise on the following topics:
> 
> ...


1. Tourist visas are good for 30 days now. Even better(?) if you have a Philippine spouse with you, then you get the Balikbayan stamp for 1 year free. I've never been asked but you should have your marriage certificate just in case I hear. I assume they see we have the same name in our passports so figure we're hitched so they've never asked for it?

2. I don't know but others do. Google can also give you an idea.


----------



## Fort878 (Sep 7, 2013)

markgodinez said:


> What are the average costs for a 2 bedroom apartment/condo in the Taguig/Makati area. Look forward to and info/advice you can provide to make the transition smoother/easier. Thanks, Mark


I was looking into renting a 2bdrm condo in BGC and the rent averages around P60,000-80,000 pesos. The price was a shock to me but Makati and BGC are the most expensive areas to live in the Philippines. I do like BGC compared to other cities or municipalities in Manila as the streets are wider, cleaner, orderly, no smoke belching public jeepneys or buses, lots of parks, trees, great high-end stores, cafes, restaurants, etc. Be prepared to spend more for everything ie the cost of living is comparable to living in a big city in USA and Canada. If you want to save some money and pay the typical Filipino prices for food/lodging then consider Quezon City, eg Cubao.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Rusty, I will probably have a few questions for you as I am preparing to move to and retire in Cebu this coming year. Right now I am trying to get all my ducks in a row, (if that is possible), by arranging for bank accounts and mail service because I have several direct deposit checks that I need to make sure get to me once I have moved and then I need to be able to stay in touch with these organizations after I am in the Philippines, (such as the Veterans Administration and Social Security Administration). If these guys send me an important letter...will I ge tit at all? Or will I get it in a timely manner, etc.

How do other ExPats keep in contact with official organizations based in the US when they are residing in the Philippines?

Thanks for any advise you can pass my way...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Cebu Citizen

Look through the useful links page sticky on the top of the forum.

Also, there are Retired Activity Offices (RAOs) set up throughout the Philippines. They provide Veterans an FPO mail service (letter/magazine sized mail up to 14Oz) for a minimal fee ($72/year in Subic).

Get some type of VOIP based phone service (Skype, Magic Jack Plus, etc.) prior to departing from the States. Associate that US Number with your bank accounts. This way you can make and receive US calls for free via the Internet.

There is a Social Security Administration office and VA Services office at the Manila Embassy. I cannot speak to whether there is one at the Cebu Consulate. 

Prior to arriving, also register with the State Department's STEP program on their web site. This gives them visibility on you, and better assists them in times of disaster relief/emergency evacuation. 

Good luck!

Jon


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Vetrans letters get through*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Rusty, I will probably have a few questions for you as I am preparing to move to and retire in Cebu this coming year. Right now I am trying to get all my ducks in a row, (if that is possible), by arranging for bank accounts and mail service because I have several direct deposit checks that I need to make sure get to me once I have moved and then I need to be able to stay in touch with these organizations after I am in the Philippines, (such as the Veterans Administration and Social Security Administration). If these guys send me an important letter...will I ge tit at all? Or will I get it in a timely manner, etc.
> 
> How do other ExPats keep in contact with official organizations based in the US when they are residing in the Philippines?
> 
> Thanks for any advise you can pass my way...


I put in for a disability before I left the US and told them I was going to the Philippines and I gave my Philippine address and the VA office here in Manila sent me a letter, so no worst case scenario because VA is in Manila I think at the US Embassy. Finding a bank that accepts your retirement deposits will be a challenge unless you have an I-Card, Immigrant card, they do ask for this, so if your married I would get your Immigrant card stuff done before leaving the states, wouldn't want to deal with the bureaucracy from scratch, you can go through your local Philippine Consulate (controlling your state)

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

If you're not married but decided to get married here and then get your Immigrant Card one of the requirements is a police clearance before leave the states, might be difficult to get something like that here, it usually runs $10 and takes 10 minutes.

Here's what the I-Card looks like.

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - ALIEN CERTIFICATE OF REGISTRATION


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Rusty In Cebu said:


> Moving to the Philippines is more like moving to another world and not just another country. I was totally wrong about my expectations.


Can you expand on this?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Another Planet*



HVACman said:


> Can you expand on this?


I'll comment just for fun. Living here truly is like living on another world. The ONLY thing that is really the same as home is that it is the same sun that comes up in the east and goes down in the west each day. Everything, I mean EVERYTHING else is different. The culture, food, smells, lack of reliable public services such as electric, water, or even internet service. Transportation, condition of roads, law enforcement or lack of such. Lack of customer service at every level of business, almost complete lack of judgment and logic in all aspects of life.
The list goes on almost forever and this is just a short list of the differences and is to say nothing of the medical care or other important issues. It takes several years of living here to really understand and come to grips with the differences. Most people do adjust to a degree and end up enjoying life here. Others, even members of this site didn't or would not adjust and went home.
So when you're here and have one of those days, just remember It really is more fun (interesting) in the Philippines :tape2:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*In life, things are not always what they seem*



HVACman said:


> Can you expand on this?


Taking vacations with the family and living here with the family and cousins is not the same experience the people who I thought were the best and I wanted to know the most are now the people I avoid like the plague.

My wife tried to warn me while I was still on active duty about certain people or she would ban them from our house and now I know why. Some example, my cousin across the street (Barangay worker/low-level police) shows up on Christmas last year drunk and no problem but after sitting a while he picks up the imported cheese that I had sliced on the plate (Tagay stuff) and walks off comes back takes the Turkey large bowl comes back and does it again, he drops by still any time he likes, I can't do that at his house it's a one way relationship, common term used is "Philippino way" that means you pay everything and they pay nothing.

Real friendly people who speak English well show up to our party and ruin it, my birthday this year and so many other special occasions that I lost count but will throw in a few examples: 

-The nice guy that speaks English well (turns out he has a degree in Engineering) when drunk wants me to buy him cigarettes even though I have all sorts of food and drink and then he dogs me all night long tapping my shoulder my arm, high 5's every 30 seconds and even though there's many people at the party it's relationship the entire night with this one individual.

-My wifes friend when drunk spit on the floor inside the house break dishes and when asked to leave start smashing beer bottles. The other ladies get jealous and each other and start fights, these are elderly women but real big trouble makers and still players for the men.

People who I consider Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner, these people show up on the first of the month like clock work and leave when they feel the money and food is gone, they show up next month on the 1st, pay-day and they hang outside your house, gate or happen to come by during these hours, they walk, ride bikes for several hours back and forth so that you if you're not paying attention will think its a chance meeting they used to show up when we arrived with groceries. I figured these things out by working long hours in the yard off to side, planting and I noticed patterns, there's more I could...............expand.

Business out of your house, living next to the family, neighbors and some family members will be jealous and talk their friends out of buying things from you, intimidate other families members so they don't visit you and like friends, tell lies that hurt your business and ruin it.

The family members, friends that don't speak English and were quiet but wanting... I have found really did need help from me and have done the least damage so I had that all wrong, so far those that speak English have done me the worst harm the better the English-speaking ability the worse the damage.

Buying items such as cars or motorcycle's "Promotions", if the sign in the mall or dealership reads 5,000 Peso down payment only that means nothing, if you're a Westerner they will want 10,000 peso's or more than that, nothing you can do about it and nobody will want to hear your complaints and no one to talk with about your fuss.

No matter what you wear how good your Tagalog is... if you're a Westerner you pay more for rides and all products unless they have a listed price in the mall, many of the cheaper spots won't list the prices so when you buy you pay the same price as the mall but it's actually less than half the mall price, you'll save a ton of money by purchasing your own transportation.

I have found that everyone here is capable and willing to work and they all have a job or means of making money and food, they work for neighbors, family and friends or scavenge but when you show up all job opportunities have ceased and those family members and friends live off of you "welfare" soon as the money dries up or your gone it's back to work.

With that said if you can acquire a "Patience" second to none other, be prepared to lose some personal space, a spouse/significant other that won't let the family drain you of finances and can let things roll off your shoulder this is the place for you.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Rusty, you mentioned that you live out in the boondocks in northern Cebu Province...how did you fare with the typhoon? I have several Filipino friends that had significant damage in your area. I hope you came out of it without too much damage...


----------

